# Murrells inlet



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Probably going to head that way Labor Day weekend to fish.

I am wondering if some of you local guys might be able to help me out with some places to launch my Kayak. I probably will fish the inlet both Sat and Sun from the YAK.

Also wondering what species I should look to target that time of year. Not looking for anyone to give up your hot spots...just some general guide lines (unless you want too...or maybe offer up a fishing trip..I can offer help if anyone comes up to VA beach and fish!!). I fish up here from the yak allot in Ruddee and Lynnhaven inlet so have experience fishing reds, flounder and specks....so thats what Im hoping for. And last but not least...some safety guidelines..as far as what to watch out for and how the boats are around yakers!!

Any help would be appreciated....


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

Im am heading down the 28-sept6 and it looks like irene may mess things up. Say a little prayer for good weather "or at least not a hurricane"
is all the advise i have.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

If the parasail boats are running out of captain dicks watch out for them. they will swamp you if you get in the main channel.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like Rudee inlet....they are the worst!!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

If ya wana stay up in the creeks & away from alot of traffic! on 17 buss. in garden city find texas roadhouse rest. just south is stanley dr.
go to end of stanley, small parking lot & mud ramp. great for yak. fish from there south, plenty of feeder creek mouths,& docks, good for flounder & reds. little early for specks. I'll google it & try to post it for ya.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks for the info guys.....appreciate it!!


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

anyone else??

Looking forward to the trip..but will only be there for the weekend...so time is short!!

How are the tides up in the creeks and inlets?? Allot of current?? When we fish Lynnhaven we usually fish the incoming back into the creeks and then fish on out with the outgoing....just wondering if I should try and time it like that.


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

Morse Park Landing is perfect for yaks, usually not accessible at dead low however.....time your launch/landing. Use caution in and near the inlet, ESPECIALLY at the mouth. I hooked a Cobia earlier this summer in my yak which dragged me out of the inlet mouth past the marker buoy where I was nearly cut down by a 40ft Contender hauling ass at an angle towards the buoy. Needless to say, I lost that one....I'd stick with your plan and fish up in the flooded grass and mud flats on the rise and around the mouths on the fall. Look for an intersection of draining creeks with oyster beds. If you want to venture out through the regatta into the ocean, I would fish the South side of the jetty. Hope this helps, I'll probably pick your brain sometime to inquire about some of those monster Stripers up your way this winter.....


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks

Appreciate the info. 

HRBT and a few other areas are good for stripers in the fall. Cold weather gear is a must though need to stay dry especially if you turtle.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

well....you beat me to it....great spot


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

well....you beat me to it..great spot


----------

